

Former US cybersecurity chief Richard Clarke interview - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/in-depth/security/3304612/smartphones-and-digital-certificates-create-huge-security-problems/

======
sandroyong
Quote from the transcript: "If you had the influence, what would you change to
improve US cybersecurity?" Answer: "I would require the major internet
providers as a matter of regulation to filter the packets to look for
signatures of attacks and blackhole them. I'd give the signatures to them. In
a regulated industry - finance, power and telecommunications - I'd require all
the software be vetted for all kinds of mistakes." - Richard Clarke

Just a lot of more security layers/patches in the form of regulations -> less
internet freedom. Vetting software for mistakes is a big waste of time and
resources. I read his book. And in it, Richard Clarke asks AT&T Cybersecurity
officer, Edward Amoroso, the same question. Amoroso's response is the same: If
her were the US cybersecurity Czar, he would like initiatives to look for
software errors and make software more secure...C'mon, seriously?

